# Any Production Knitters on this List



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone~~~~

Just like to know if there any production knitters around? I've been knitting for 32 yrs., and doing production knitting for 22 yrs. I've use Brother & Knitking machines.

Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
I am not a production knitter but would like to learn about it.
Is it possible to get some information about it?
Betty


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

HI! Betty~~

You would need a Standard & Bulky w/ribbers. I have Brothers & Knitking machines Elect. KH-260 Bulky machines. Sometimes they would like to see your samples of your work. Something done on the Standard machine and the bulky machine. They send them back to you. If they like what you did they send you yarn a pattern, with a order for you to do as fast as you can an mail it back to them. They pay for they shipping both ways, they send you the yarn, if they want it back they will pay for it to ship it back to them. You date everything that come in, you date all copys of invoices going out., make two (2) copys, one for you and one for them.
We ship by USPO (United States Postal Office) Leave your box open when your at the post office so you can put the cost of shipping in and write down what it cost. So you know for your records what they owe you. Don't take on more than you can knit. You will burn out fast. Your Boss will push you a lot, trying to fill her orders.
She will give you a price list for the garments for different sizes. Make sure that you get paid every week, if she starts to slow down on your pay. Stop knitting. Tell her you need your pay before you knit anymore. Other wise she will owe you in the thousands of $$$$ before know it, and you still have not been paid. Try this www.daisyknits.com she has a spot for production knitters. Been their done that....
It is a lot of fun make differents things, I've only made kids' outfixs. I've been knitting for 32 yrs. I like teaching knitting now. Still do production knitting just kids clothes.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## CANDIESCAPES (Aug 17, 2011)

I am in Warsaw, Indiana, have been knitting and crochetting for about 39 years, and have sold many, many items through out this time. I have owned 3 brother's knitting machine, one Bulky, which I don't have any more, which I wished I did. I am trying to start a production knitting small business if possible, but am having a real hard time getting knitters or crocheters. I know maybe this has nothing to do with your request but maybe you could help or have any suggestions.

any kind of answer is greatly appreciated

Maria e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello~~
What are you looking for? I just do knitting only. I have in machines as follow: Brother KH-860 w/ribber, Knitking KK-98 w/ribber, Brother 2 KH-965 w/ribber, KH-260 w/ribber (bluky), KH-230 Bulky.
I'll try and help you out, send me the pattern and yarn and I will help you knit them up for you.
Here is my e-mail address [email protected]
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## plargent (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Mikeal,
I see you have a brother machine like mine..If you get a chance please see my post on punchcard trouble. I could really use your help!


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Mikeal
I'm a production knitter in the UK.
Mostly it's just described as "Outwork"here.I've been doing it for 35 years,quite a variety of items,almost all adult stuff.
Pretty hard work for(usually)very poor money but I love creating things,even if they're repetitive,also one learns an awful lot knitwise when working for different designers.
Gilly


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have just recently gotten interested in Machine knitting. I have located a Brother KX 350 for $95. Is anyone familiar with this machine?  Is this a good buy. Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Gilly,
Who do you work for? I may be interested.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Do any of you production knitters run in to trouble with your states' minimum wage requirements for piece work? 

I am in California and I saw someone mention that a machine knitter in this state had her knitting machines confiscated because she was doing production knitting too cheaply and violating labor laws (as the worker, not as the buyer). I got the impression that it happened in the '70s or '80s.

I searched online but I could not get confirmation of this.

Do you meet the labor requirements somehow? Or do you hope that the government doesn't notice the piece work part of your business?


----------



## spek2me (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd be interested in production knitting.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! Gilly~~~

This is very true. But I love make it a lot. You get patterns that you can change away you want. I enjoy doing Intarsia Designs. I get alot request for cat, dog, and many other designs here. 
The pay here could be alot better too. And thank God for the Garter Carriages. I have Three (3) G.C. and I use all going at once while I'm on another machine. So you see I have four (4) machine going at once. I get my work done faster and out much faster.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Amy
I get a 1099 at the end of the year for my income tax to be filed. When you work for some one and make over $600.00 you must get a 1099. If you don't get one by the end of January 2012, call the person you knitting for and ask for your 1099. believe me she is fileing on you.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## bmoyer1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Mikael or Gilly,
is it possible to find out who one would get in touch with for more information? Specifics on what is needed and what is paid?
thanks
Betty
you can pm me if you like.


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Susieknitter
For Redcatknitwear. 
The ad for outworkers is in Machine Knitting Monthly.
Jan Horrox is also looking for knitters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know nothing about machine knitting. How slow-fast is the learning curve--generally. And how many hours/week do you knit to make any kind of living at it?

As for minimum wage, sounds strange to me. If you are a self-employed person, there are no wage floors for you. That is the risk you take when you work for yourself. And how would anyone know what you made by the hour? Someone would have to be personally competitive with you and 'turn' you in, so-to-say.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Bmoyer1~~
That all depends on who you work for. www.daisyknits.com
is one place to look for Production knitters corners. www.amystinson.com is another place she ask for a donation to get on her web site. Sometimes on the list they will ask for knitters. Can't give you what the pay, everyone will pay different. Some pay better than other.

Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Mikeal said:


> Hello Everyone~~~~
> 
> Just like to know if there any production knitters around? I've been knitting for 32 yrs., and doing production knitting for 22 yrs. I've use Brother & Knitking machines.
> 
> ...


Oh, oh, oh,

You are the very closest to me I've seen on the group! I'm in Evart, actually live about halfway between Evart and Reed City. I'm super excited to have someone so close to me!!
Andrea


----------



## CANDIESCAPES (Aug 17, 2011)

this is for anybody that can answer, I am in Warsaw, Indiana and would like information on buyers of knitted or crocheted items, baby, children, and womans items. mostly sweaters.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

Pepsiknittinmomma
E-Mail me off the list please
[email protected]
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## lad92 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm looking for one or two production knitters who have mid-gauge machines to knit baby items.


----------



## lad92 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Mikeal...
I'm not a production knitter, but looking for a couple, if you have any advice.
Thanks!!
Lynn


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

You are right to warn about selfish employers. I got the hell out of it while I still had my health.


Mikeal said:


> HI! Betty~~
> 
> You would need a Standard & Bulky w/ribbers. I have Brothers & Knitking machines Elect. KH-260 Bulky machines. Sometimes they would like to see your samples of your work. Something done on the Standard machine and the bulky machine. They send them back to you. If they like what you did they send you yarn a pattern, with a order for you to do as fast as you can an mail it back to them. They pay for they shipping both ways, they send you the yarn, if they want it back they will pay for it to ship it back to them. You date everything that come in, you date all copys of invoices going out., make two (2) copys, one for you and one for them.
> We ship by USPO (United States Postal Office) Leave your box open when your at the post office so you can put the cost of shipping in and write down what it cost. So you know for your records what they owe you. Don't take on more than you can knit. You will burn out fast. Your Boss will push you a lot, trying to fill her orders.
> ...


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm looking for knitters interested in doing independent contract work knitting sweaters. This contract is for services on an ongoing basis over a long period of time and is not just for a specific product order. Materials provided, shipping paid. Must have own business license. Non-smokers only please.

I fully expect that any interested contractors will have other work they're doing at the same time, so we'll figure out your average pace and agree upon deadlines. 

To make costs (including labor) as simple as possible, I've divided up the sweater sizes into four groups: Child, Teen, Women, and Men. The labor pay will be the same for any sweater size in a given sizing category, of the same Pattern. A category that has larger sizes will take more time to knit, therefore the labor pay is higher. The more complex the pattern line, the higher the selling price and labor pay. The labor pay will be a set amount per sweater, which is agreed upon before the order is knitted.


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

delete this (sorry)


----------



## EsaEinai (Jul 18, 2013)

AmyClaire said:


> Do any of you production knitters run in to trouble with your states' minimum wage requirements for piece work?
> 
> I am in California and I saw someone mention that a machine knitter in this state had her knitting machines confiscated because she was doing production knitting too cheaply and violating labor laws (as the worker, not as the buyer). I got the impression that it happened in the '70s or '80s.
> 
> ...


I'm a production knitter with a growing company. I've figured out the difference between "piece work" and "contract work". Piece work, in my state, goes into the category of employees, benefits, and minimum wage things. Contract work is agreed upon in writing in a contract between a Company, who has a business license, and an Independent Contractor, who also has their own business license. The Company files taxes and lists the Independent Contractor on the 1099. The Independent Contractor is responsible for their own taxes.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Charlotte80 said:


> I have just recently gotten interested in Machine knitting. I have located a Brother KX 350 for $95. Is anyone familiar with this machine? Is this a good buy. Any information is greatly appreciated.


Yes, that is a very good price. Enjoy.


----------

